# Hammock Camping



## darkbyrd (Aug 18, 2013)

Just wondering if we have any hammock campers in here?


----------



## 223fan (Aug 18, 2013)

That's a pretty neat set up. How do you keep the mosquito's from eating you up?


----------



## darkbyrd (Aug 18, 2013)

223fan said:


> That's a pretty neat set up. How do you keep the mosquito's from eating you up?



There are bug nets, this was in winter.


----------



## sld961 (Aug 18, 2013)

A couple weeks ago.


----------



## 223fan (Aug 19, 2013)

Got ya. That's a sweet set up, I can see deer camp.


----------

